# Goldfish! HELP



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

So this morning our goldfish was at the bottom breathing. We moved it into a bigger bowl. It's still the same, help? We've had him for 5 years. It would be sad to lose him.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

well.. i dont think fish belong in bowls i would say atleast put the fish in a big tub for a grow out tank and just let him rest and he might recover the tub is cheaper btw and you'll need a filter a air pump is optional you'll eventually have to upgrade or have a pond or maybe give him away if he gets to big for you (sorry, did i sound to rude?)


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

No you didn't sound rude at all! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

ok just making sure no prob btw


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

We moved him to a 66QT tub. He is moving around a lot more! Thanks!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

yup not a problem, do you have a filter as he gets bigger he's gonna need to be in a bigger tank or even a pond


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

We transferred his filter to the bin. We are looking into bigger tanks.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

How big is this goldfish?

R


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

3-4 inches


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

How often do you do water changes?? Goldfish are pretty nasty in terms of the amount of waste they produce and because of that - they usually require pretty large size tanks and frequent water changes- Especially if it is the comet tail variety.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

okay thats good that your looking for bigger tanks craigslist have cheap ones but sometimes people scam so be cautious you should atleast try to over filtrate his tub so you dont have to do big water changes but you should at least do water changes ^_^


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

this fish is very stunted. it should be 12 inches atleast.even if you upgrade at this point it may not live much longer.ideally they are pond fish and if properly taken care of need atleast a 75-100 gallon tank if kept inside.these fish have the potential to reach 18-21 inches.i applaud you for keeping it alive this long in a bowl,but think of it as someone keeping a betta in a cup for 5 years.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Goldfish organs never stop growing, and if they are kept in too-small of a tank, they may not get longer in size/be stunted. However, the organs start to slam into each other, and eventually leads to system failure because there's no more room for the organs to grow...  

Five years in a bowl is a very long time, but while he hasn't reached his full size potential, his insides have never stopped growing. As sandybottom said; he should be about a foot long. 

When you upgrade, to make things easier on your goldie, be sure his water is well filtered and well aerated. While he may be having some internal squish, now, if you can give him a better quality of life for however long is left for him, it'd be for the best. 

I would *never* give up hope, though. Fish are curious little critters, and can really surprise you. <3


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum ghost

Looking at a picture of the fish, it does not appear that the organs have grown disproportionally to the body. In fact the fish looks thin. Certainly if the organs have in fact continued to grow for the last 5 years, the fish wouldn't be skinny..... I know this idea that the organs keep growing gets repeated often, but that doesn't mean that it's accurate. It doesn't appear to be in this case, that is for sure.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

+1 jaysee

R


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

i agree with jaysee, he does seem skinny which would be unusual for a fish whose organs have not stopped growing. but, i am a firm believer of the growth being stunted and organs constantly growing. do you think you may have a rosy red minnow by any chance? he kind of looks like one in the picture to me.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

What exactly has made you such a staunch believer in that theory?


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not keen on Goldfish because 1. they are very messy fish and 2. pet stores make owners believe they can live in bowls when it fact a goldfish either needs a pond or if they must be in a tank, have 1 gallon per fish.

If a goldfish is at the bottom of the tank, I'm guessing Ammonia poisoning  have you tested your water? And if so what was the results?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

1 gallon per fish is a guideline I use for small schooling fish. Wouldn't use it for goldfish.

Ammonia poisoning makes them go to the surface, if I recall correctly.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> 1 gallon per fish is a guideline I use for small schooling fish. Wouldn't use it for goldfish.
> 
> Ammonia poisoning makes them go to the surface, if I recall correctly.


 What we recommend 20 gallons for the first Fancy Goldfish then 10 gallons per enough fish there after(not written in stone). A minimum of a 4' aquarium. 
So 5 Fancy Goldfish in a standard 55 Gallon for easy maintenance (I have kept tanks much more heavily stocked), Comets and commons are pond fish and would require a monster tank. 

R


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

rickey said:


> What we recommend 20 gallons for the first Fancy Goldfish then 10 gallons per enough fish there after(not written in stone). A minimum of a 4' aquarium.
> So 5 Fancy Goldfish in a standard 55 Gallon for easy maintenance (I have kept tanks much more heavily stocked), Comets and commons are pond fish and would require a monster tank.
> 
> R


I completely agree. The only problem I have is the idea that a single goldfish, of any kind, can be kept in a 20 gallon, and that 2 can be kept in a 30.  Once you establish the 4 foot minimum, the rule is a great guide for fancy goldfish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I completely agree. The only problem I have is the idea that a single goldfish, of any kind, can be kept in a 20 gallon, and that 2 can be kept in a 30. Once you establish the 4 foot minimum, the rule is a great guide for fancy goldfish.


It doesn't work without the 4' rule for most people I have seen very good fish keepers try it a standard 29 but just doesn't have the footprint for Goldfish. Big fish require big tank. People have seen pictures of tanks were I was holding 25 or 30 goldfish in a 75 gallon for shipping and I took griff for that from the goldfish world (lesson learned, we will not make those pubic again)

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i keep my 2 orandas in a 40 breeder.it is only 3' long.to me this is the smallest tank to keep 2 adult fancies.it measures - 36lx18wx16h. aq advisor says you can keep 3,but i think it would only work w/bare bottom and 10x filtration. what are your thoughts?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I can go along with 2 fancies in a 40 breeder tank. The breeder has a big footprint, 648 sq inch in your 40 breeder compared to 576 sq inch in a standard 55 gallon and that really what it's all about. 

R


----------

